# Information on Tauranga



## Alan76 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi

I am in discussions with a company about a role in Tauranga and if granted I will be re locating from the UK.

I have visited the area many years ago as a backpacker and really enjoyed the area and I would love the opportunity to move there.

Having done some research on prices of rentals it seems quite high or is this 'market rate' for the country?. I appreciate an area nearer the beach commands a higher price in land etc but would like to get some general feedback.

I will be coming over on my own and I love the outdoor life which the area has to offer.

So if there is anyone who has made the move over from either the UK or overseas in general or someone who is a NZ citizen who has moved to Tauranga can you provide an overview? Best decision ever, not to expectations, to busy, expensive, great area etc.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Alan76 said:


> Hi I am in discussions with a company about a role in Tauranga and if granted I will be re locating from the UK. I have visited the area many years ago as a backpacker and really enjoyed the area and I would love the opportunity to move there. Having done some research on prices of rentals it seems quite high or is this 'market rate' for the country?. I appreciate an area nearer the beach commands a higher price in land etc but would like to get some general feedback. I will be coming over on my own and I love the outdoor life which the area has to offer. So if there is anyone who has made the move over from either the UK or overseas in general or someone who is a NZ citizen who has moved to Tauranga can you provide an overview? Best decision ever, not to expectations, to busy, expensive, great area etc. Any information is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


What you're seeing is rental at market rates for the area.
Rental is high in NZ when compared to the UK for example, especially in Auckland and Wellington. 
Tauranga is apparently the fastest growing city in NZ so there's a reason why rent is growing - there's an influx of people moving to the area and they all need somewhere to live, however interest rates are also high here and likely to rise further meaning landlords mortgages will rise meaning the rent goes up further.
I currently live in Wellington and have recently been approved for a work transfer further North which allows us to move to Tauranga.
We hope to move there in November and looking forward to a proper beach lifestyle for our boy and ourselves, better weather, warmer climate, more sunshine hours and way less wind.
We've visited many times and love the area and what it has to offer.


----------

